# Computerspiel Ankh für Linux

## tgurr

Da ich noch keinen Beitrag diesbezüglich hier gefunden habe werf ich den Link einfach mal in den Raum:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=227089

Ich hab es auf linux-gamers.net gelesen, allerdings scheint die Aktion keine sehr große Aufmerksamkeit zu genießen wie z.B. eine Heise Meldung oder ähnlichem.

Finde das aber eine super Sache, endlich mal eine Aktion die auch Erfolgsaussichten verspricht und nicht nur wieder eine der leider in den wenigsten Fällen funktionierenden Petitionen.

----------

## firefly

ich habe die vorbestellung auch schon getätigt  :Smile: 

 *http://www.ixsoft.de/cgi-bin/web_store.cgi?ref=Products/de/RSANKH01DV.html wrote:*   

> Stand Vorbestellungen 07.12.2006, 9:00h: 183

 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hat das schon jemand gespielt? Was haltet ihr davon?

Generell finde ich es super, und werde die Aktion sehr wahrscheinlich unterstützen.

Ich liebe so Rätsel Adventure. Habe letztens erst Indy Monky Island und Sam&Max wiedermal durchgespielt.

Tobi

----------

## dakjo

Ich hab zwar eh keine Zeit zum Spielen, aber der idealismuss.

----------

## zworK

Dazu basiert das Spiel auf der Open Source 3D Engine "Ogre"  :Smile: 

http://www.ogre3d.org/

----------

## Finswimmer

So. Ich bin nun auch dabei  :Smile: 

Muss ja echt sein.

Mal schauen, ob das auf meiner Krücke läuft  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## firefly

och so hoch sind die anforderungen auch wieder net;)

 *http://www.ixsoft.de/cgi-bin/web_store.cgi?ref=Products/de/RSANKH01DV.html wrote:*   

> Systemanforderungen
> 
>     * Linux ab Kernel 2.4
> 
>     * X11 mit 3D-Hardwarebeschleunigung
> ...

 

----------

## Finswimmer

Du kennst meine Möhre mit 384 Mb Speicher nicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

och mein laptop hat auch net mehr  :Wink:  und et-tcet (enemyterritory truecombat elite) läuft darauf auch gut  :Smile: 

----------

## blice

Ankh ist ein nettes kleines Spielchen, allerdings für schnelldenker die die Scumm-Adventures kennen schnell gelöst, ich habs mit damals für windows gekauft und war eher traurig, daß ich an einem Wochenende damit durch war.

Aber die Storyline, Chararkter und Witze sind schon lustig .

----------

## Inte

Danke für die Info! Ich liebe Adventures und hab auch gleich zugeschlagen. Wäre zu schön, wenn das funktionieren würde.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ich hab zwar eh keine Zeit zum Spielen, aber der idealismuss.

 

Nunja, man ist angeblich ja schnell durch :)

Aber ich habe es mir ebenfalls vorbestellt, auch wenn ich zuerst ein wenig gezögert habe. Immerhin sind es 39 Euro für ein Spiel das es schon 1 Jahr lang gibt und einen Nachfolger gibt es auch schon.

Dennoch darf man nicht allzu wählerisch sein was die Spiele angeht... noch schöner fände ich es aber wenn man für, sagen wir 45 Euro, gleich beide Spiele bekommt. *g*

So viel "mehr" portierungs aufwand kann es doch auch nicht sein oder? ;)

----------

## firefly

So die 200 wären geschafft  :Smile: 

 *http://www.ixsoft.de/cgi-bin/web_store.cgi?ref=Products/de/RSANKH01DV.html wrote:*   

> Stand Vorbestellungen 10.12.2006, 17:00h: 210

 

----------

## Finswimmer

Yeah. Dann wollen wir mal schauen, wielange die dafür brauchen.

Hui. Bin schon ganz aufgeregt  :Wink:  Mein erstes Linux Spiel seit...UT   :Shocked: 

Tobi

----------

## Inte

Von ixsoft.de habe ich bereits eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Voraussichtliche Lieferzeit: ~3 Wochen  :Mr. Green: 

Vielleicht gibt's von Pendulo Studios auch irgendwann mal einen Port von Runaway (2).  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht gibt's von Pendulo Studios auch irgendwann mal einen Port von Runaway (2). :wink:

 

Das wäre zu schön um wahr zu sein. Es läuft leider auch nicht unter Wine oder Cedega... ist aber ein sehr feines Spiel.

Edit: Runaway läuft super unter Cedega ;) Wies mit Wine ausschaut weiss ich nicht.

----------

## dertobi123

Ich habs mir auch mal (vor-)bestellt, eigentlich bin ich zwar kein großer Gamer - aber das Spiel scheint für den ein oder anderen Winterabend geeignet und schliesslich geht es darum, ein Zeichen zu setzen  :Wink:  Mehr davon bitte!

----------

## xraver

Ankh für Linux kommt

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2006/10597.html

Ich spiels zwar nicht, wünsch euch aber viel Spass und kann diese Entwicklung nur begrüssen.

----------

## UTgamer

Da ist schon mal ein großer Fehler bei vielen dieser Spielefirmen dabei den fast jede dieser Firmen macht.

Bisher besitze ich an nativen Linuxspielen nur die UT-Reihen und Quake4.

Wenn ich als gernespieler auf eine Webpräsenz eines Spiels gehe war es das fast bereits mit dem Spiel schon wieder für mich.

Warum das so ist, und bei Ankh keinen Unterschied macht?

Ich nutze (fast) ausschließlich 64 Bitsoftware unteranderem auch 64Bit Browser, und Flash in 64 ist gegessen. Gnash funktioniert noch nicht so richtig.

Also solange eine Spielepräsenz im Web nur Flash verwendet, wollen die doch nur das ich das Spiel nicht kaufe.  :Wink: 

Ob die das hier lesen können? Ich habe nicht Lust mich in jedem Forum zu registrieren um denen das mitzuteilen.

----------

## Vortex375

Es gibt halt keine Alternative zu Flash, oder kennst du eine?

Klar kann man darauf verzichten, aber nur wegen ein paar Leuten, die ihren 64bit Prozessor auch wirklich benutzen wollen machen die das sicher nicht.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Es gibt halt keine Alternative zu Flash, oder kennst du eine?
> 
> ...

 

Ja kenne ich - DHtml - selbst sehr oft eingesetzt.  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   Es gibt halt keine Alternative zu Flash, oder kennst du eine?
> 
> ... 
> 
> Ja kenne ich - DHtml - selbst sehr oft eingesetzt. 

 

<LOL> Der "Apfel mit Birnen"-Vergleich des Tages! TOP!

DHTML ist eine offene Scriptsprache zur Erweiterung und Erstellung von dynamischen HTML-Seiten mittels JS und DOM sowie ggf. in Verbindung mit AJAX, JSON und XML, etc. Flash ist in erster Linie ein Vektor-basierendes, interkatives Video-/Animationsformat und dazu auch noch proprietär.

Jetzt render mir mal bitte einen Flashfilm auf Basis von DHTML! Sicherlich lassen sich sehr viele Dinge, die in Flash gemacht sind, auch mit DHTML realisieren - vielleicht sogar besser und schöner, wie Menüs, generell Webseitenhandling, etc. Ich verwende auch lieber DHTML und Konsorten. Aber DHTML als generellen Ersatz von Flash zu nennen ist lächerlich!

----------

## blice

Java !  ist Kostenlos, leicht zu lernen und mit jedem Texteditor und 'javac' ist ein applett schnell (um)gebaut. Java läuft auf jedem linuxrechner und auf 99% der windowskisten .

----------

## dertobi123

 *blice wrote:*   

> [...]Java läuft auf jedem linuxrechner [...]

 

Und was ist mit Linux auf HPPA oder MIPS Plattformen? Ja, die Möglichkeit zur Java-Nutzung erstreckt sich auf mehr Prozessor-Architekturen, als es bei Flash der Fall ist - dennoch ist die Aussage so pauschal falsch (und ob es sonderlich sinnvoll ist, eine Webseiten-Navigation als Java-Applet zu realisieren, mag ich erst gar nicht diskutieren).

----------

## l3u

Jede Internetseite sollte mit links/lynx/w3m benutzbar sein. Zumindest basismäßig. Soweit meine fundamentalistische Einstellung gegenüber Flash und dergleichen.

----------

## Finswimmer

@Mod: Wollt ihr das nicht abspalten? Hat mit dem eigentlichen Thread nix zu tun.

OnTopic: Ich finde, es sollte jedem durch eine vorangehende Seite selbst überlassen werden:

Html

Flash

Zum "Genießen" habe ich echt nichts gegen Flash.

Wenn ich aber schnell was nachlesen will, dann hasse ich es, wenn irgendwo immer Flash rumdümpelt oder ich das für die Navi brauche.

Tobi

----------

## blice

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *blice wrote:*   [...]Java läuft auf jedem linuxrechner [...] 
> 
> Und was ist mit Linux auf HPPA oder MIPS Plattformen? Ja, die Möglichkeit zur Java-Nutzung erstreckt sich auf mehr Prozessor-Architekturen, als es bei Flash der Fall ist - dennoch ist die Aussage so pauschal falsch (und ob es sonderlich sinnvoll ist, eine Webseiten-Navigation als Java-Applet zu realisieren, mag ich erst gar nicht diskutieren).

 

Das Problem mit Flash ist nicht unbedingt, daß es als menü gebraucht wird, sondern leider zu 99% als Werbeträger missbraucht wird. Ne Navi läßt sich genausogut mit css2 oder css3 herstellen, und wer noch n bisschen protzen will kann zur Not auch noch das gute alte java-script nutzen.

Gottseidank gibt es ja den "flashblocker" für den firefox  :Smile: 

ps. 

Langsam sollte der Thread wirklich gesplittet werden  :Wink:  -> "flash und alternativen" oder so.

----------

## UTgamer

 *blice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Langsam sollte der Thread wirklich gesplittet werden  -> "flash und alternativen" oder so.

 

Warum? Es ist ein Fehler der Spielefirmenindustrie, falls einer von denen in unser Forum schauen sollte, weiß derjenige warum wohl einiges falsch läuft. Durch einen Splitt wird diese Industrie garnichtsmehr finden und es bleibt alles beim Alten.

Wenn die 64 Bit-Systeme von deren Infosystem ausschließen brauchen die sich nicht wundern wenn die Nachfrage gering ist, das wollte ich denen nur mitteilen falls sich einer von denen in das Gentooforum verirren sollte.

----------

## Ampheus

Seht mal auf www.ixsoft.de nach. Da bekommt ihr auch ohne Flash infos und könnt vorbestellen. Ich kann es jedenfalls garnicht mehr abwarten  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Von ixsoft.de habe ich bereits eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Voraussichtliche Lieferzeit: ~3 Wochen 

 

Update: Inzwischen habe per E-Mail auch eine Rechnung erhalten. Jetzt heißt es nur noch Daumen drücken und hoffen, dass das Päckchen wohlbehalten ankommt.

Wenn bloß alle Versprechungen so zeitnah verwirklicht werden würden.  :Wink: 

----------

## tgurr

Dann freu dich schonmal, meins ist vorgestern angekommen.  :Smile:  Nur das Ebuild will noch nicht so recht wie ich mir das vorstelle.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Dann freu dich schonmal, meins ist vorgestern angekommen.  Nur das Ebuild will noch nicht so recht wie ich mir das vorstelle. 

 

Vorgestern? Und meinereiner wartet noch immer ... vielleicht wirds ja heute was  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> Nur das Ebuild will noch nicht so recht wie ich mir das vorstelle. 

 

Schick mir mal was du schon hast  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

So hier mein ebuild für Ankh-1.0 Linux:

```
inherit eutils games

DESCRIPTION="Ankh a Adventure like Monkey Island"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ankh-game.de/ankh.html"

LICENSE="Runesoft"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="-* amd64 x86"

IUSE=""

RESTRICT="strip"

DEPEND="app-arch/bzip2

   app-arch/tar

   app-arch/unzip"

RDEPEND="sys-libs/glibc

   virtual/opengl

   x11-libs/libXext

   x11-libs/libX11

   x11-libs/libXau

   x11-libs/libXdmc

   amd64? ( app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs

      app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs

      || (

         >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-7.0

         x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

         x11-drivers/nvidia-legacy-drivers

         >=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r1 ) )"

S=${WORKDIR}

GAMES_CHECK_LICENSE="no"

dir=${GAMES_PREFIX_OPT}/ankh

Ddir=${D}/${dir}

src_install() {

   cdrom_get_cds data/Ankh.tar.gz

   insinto "${dir}"

   exeinto "${dir}"

   einfo "Unpacking common.zip from Disk..."

   unzip -qo ${CDROM_ROOT}/data/common.zip -d $Ddir

   einfo "Unpacking bin-x86.tar.gz from Disk..."

   tar xzf ${CDROM_ROOT}/data/bin-x86.tar.gz -C $Ddir

   einfo "Unpacking libs-x86.tar.gz from Disk..."

   tar xzf ${CDROM_ROOT}/data/libs-x86.tar.gz -C $Ddir

   einfo "Unpacking Ankh.tar.gz from Disk..."

   tar xzf ${CDROM_ROOT}/data/Ankh.tar.gz -C $Ddir

   find ${Ddir} -exec touch '{}' \;

   # Argh the Program saves the settings in his install dir :(

        # so we have to set some dir to be writeable by the group

        chmod g+w ${Ddir}/media/     # the settings are saved here

        chmod g+w ${Ddir}/bin/release # the log-files are saved here

   dosym ${dir}/Ankh /usr/games/bin/ankh

   prepgamesdirs

   make_desktop_entry ankh "Ankh" ${dir}/Ankh.xpm

}
```

Last edited by firefly on Tue Jan 02, 2007 6:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> So hier mein ebuild für Ankh-1.0 Linux:
> 
> [...]
> 
> 

 

Funktioniert das Spiel somit bei dir?

Bist du zufrieden? Läuft es gut?

Will nämlich vllt ein bissl vom Weihnachtsgeld investieren...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich will das Spiel auch haben...

Jetzt hätte ich noch Zeit es zu spielen...Montag geht die Uni wieder los.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   So hier mein ebuild für Ankh-1.0 Linux:
> 
> [...]
> 
>  
> ...

 

jap. Nur ich habe bis jetzt noch kein spiel gestartet

----------

## firefly

moep das Spiel speichert seine Einstellungen und die Log-files im installations-ordner  :Sad: 

Und wenn es das nicht darf, schmiert es einfach nach dem Vorspann ab.

Ich habe das ebuild oben dahingehen abgeändert.

Und einen Bug-report habe ich auch im Ankh-forum gepostet. 

Ich habe versucht auch Runesoft, welche die Portierung gemacht haben, über Ihr Kontakt-formular zu erreichen, aber leider scheint dieses Formular nicht zu funktionieren. Und ich konnte auf der Seite auch keine e-mail-addresse finden.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Zur Funktionsweise von Ankh:

Leider musste ich das Spiel mit den niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen spielen weil es sonst zu Aufbaufehlern des Hintergrundes kam. (Dieser schwarze Schatteneffekt.) Dabei sollte mein Rechner gut Ausgestattet sein.  3 GHZ, 1 GB Ram, Geforce 6600GT.

Weiterhin gab es mit diversen Sounddateien Problemen, die er nicht finden konnte. (Beobachte Fenster etc)

Ansonsten lief es mit Minimaleinstellungen Problemlos. Allerdings ist das spiel recht kurz und die Rätsel auch nicht sonderlich schwer. Aber ich muss zugeben das ich schon sehr lange kein so gutes Adventure mehr gespielt hab. Besonders die Dialoge und Syncronstimmen sind toll.

Vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand verraten wie man es "einfach" auf die Englische Version umstellen kann, also ohne es neu zu installieren?

Mfg Chris

----------

## firefly

normalerweise sollte das löschen der config-dateien in .Ankh das ermöglichen. Aber da das spiel leider seine Einstellungen im Installations-ordner speichert, musst du diese dort löschen.

Es sollte reichen, wenn du die *.ini und *.cfg dateien aus dem ordner /opt/ankh/media löschst.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *firefly wrote:*   

> normalerweise sollte das löschen der config-dateien in .Ankh das ermöglichen. Aber da das spiel leider seine Einstellungen im Installations-ordner speichert, musst du diese dort löschen.
> 
> Es sollte reichen, wenn du die *.ini und *.cfg dateien aus dem ordner /opt/ankh/media löschst.

 

Oh Danke für die Antwort firefly, aber ganz so einfach war es wohl doch nicht:

```
...

Ankh::init()

./Ankh: line 16: 11690 Speicherzugriffsfehler  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=./libs LC_NUMERIC=C ./ankh
```

Mir scheint ich hätte nicht alle *.ini und *.cfg Dateien löschen sollen!

Also nur für den Fall das dies jemand so ausprobieren will.

Ich frag mich grade wann der zweite Teil portiert wird ;)

Wenn der erste schon so schnell fertig war.

----------

## Mohij

firefly: Warum postest du den ebuild nicht in bugs.gentoo.org?

es existiert sogar schon ein bug für Ankh. Solange die ebuilds nicht im Bugzilla auftauchen haben sie auch keine Chance in Gentoo aufgenommen zu werden...  :Very Happy: 

Greetings,

moHiJ

----------

## a.forlorn

Wenn ich das ebuild integrieren will, kommt: "!!! games-misc/ankh does not follow correct package syntax." Ich kann aber leider keinen Fehler erkennen.  :Sad: 

----------

## Ampheus

Pack es in games-misc/ankh/ankh-*.ebuild

Das sollte funktionieren.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Pack es in games-misc/ankh/ankh-*.ebuild
> 
> Das sollte funktionieren.

 

DOH!

Versionnummer vergessen, dankeschön!  :Very Happy: 

Die Abhängigkeit "libXdmc" heißt jetzt "libXdmcp".  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

Vorbestellungen für Ankh 2 für Linux gestartet: http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2007/11871.html

----------

